# Rhubarb Flavour



## johan (7/5/14)

All you DIY guys/girls if you were looking for Rhubarb flavour: http://www.naturesflavors.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=rhubarb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (7/5/14)

nice find @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (7/5/14)

I love rhubarb flavour. To me its so much better then citrus. Still got 30ml left atm. And no, I did not forget you @ Matthee 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/5/14)

Tom said:


> I love rhubarb flavour. To me its so much better then citrus. Still got 30ml left atm. And no, I did not forget you @ Matthee
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


Very sharp @Tom, lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

